# could sudden lack of CM stop me conceiving?



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I am on an antidepressant, lepraxo to manage my anxiety. I'm currently working with my gp to come off it over a period of two months. I have been TTC for 18 months and for the last year have been on this medication. Works great for my anxiety but affects my libido, which isn't helpful when TTC. More unhelpful though is the fact my CM has been pretty much non existent since I started taking this medication, hence coming off it. I have researched the drug and there isn't much on the Internet and my Gp said it shouldn't affect fertility but wasn't sure if it could.adversely affect Cm? Does anyone know if it can and if a lack of Cm can cause you not to get pregnant?

Thanks


----------



## Scorpio25 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes a lack of cm can stop you getting pregnant because that's what transfers the sperm into the cervix. Preseed lubricant works to mimic cm so you could try using that instead if you wanted. X


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi thanks for your reply. We have been using preseed which I hope might help but no success so far and have been using it for months.


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Reduction in my antidepressant meds and introduction of evening primrose oil has brought my cm back


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

I had a cm problem until recently. I tested positive for ureaplasma, took antibiotics and now I have much better CM (more of it and less thick). Having problems with CM frustrated me for ages as doctors wouldn't listen. Eventually got tested at Serum (7 in 1 test) and ARGC. 

Apparently 75% of people have ureasplasma so NHS won't test for it.  You'll need to google a place to test.  

Evening primrose my help as well a preseed. 

x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks that's really helpful. Was it an expensive test? I am going to Google it now x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Did you have any symptoms of ureaplasma? Will NHS definitely not do it? I have my first referral appointment with gynaecology next week.

Thanks


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I have seen a urine test for £55 that comes out to you? If you find an infection will a Dr treat it with antibiotics on the NHS? Sorry for all for all the questions.


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

NHS won't treat it for infertility - bit like immunes. 

The test cost me £100 at ARGC - but I think you have to be planning to cycle with them. 

Serum 7 tests in 1 is: 170 euros - you send a sample of you menstrual cycle to Greece. 

I don't what else to suggest. Maybe it is easier to order one of those online urine tests that you have googled for £55? It is worth having mycoplasma test as well (as part of your ureaplasma test) as that too can cause fertility issues.  

My symptoms were cervical fluid issue (thick and lack of), painful pelvis and repeated urine infections. Most people have no symptoms. It's worth checking out the London > ARGC - welcome, waiting, monitoring chat as a number of people are testing and clearing the bug. I think only ARGC and Zita West make you test for ureaplasma prior to IVF. 

Private antibiotics were only £3.50. 

It might not be your issue but it is worth testing - if you can. 

Good luck x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

That's really helpful thank you x


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

hi, sorry what is CM? bit confused! thanks.


----------

